# How hack is this?



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

The only hack part IMO is not using a changeover or a bushing of some sort


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

bushings would have made it perfect.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

yeah i wish id had the little white ones or at least some connectors.. left all the fittings at another job tho unfortunately


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

You went farther than many would have....I'm guessing some would have just slapped the NM up there next to the furring strip without protection.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

CopperSlave said:


> You went farther than many would have....I'm guessing some would have just slapped the NM up there next to the furring strip without protection.


yep seen that plenty.. last time it was run on the edge and held up with little nails thru the center of the romex


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Hippie said:


> yep seen that plenty.. last time it was run on the edge and held up with little nails thru the center of the romex


 I have seen receptacles wired with lamp cord , with little brads driven through the cord .

H O ... ... It works don't it ?

:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

CopperSlave said:


> ...I'm guessing some would have just slapped the NM up there next to the furring strip without protection.


 I'm one of 'em. I would've picked a center between two strips and clipped Romex right on down the middle.

Done it a million times in furred ceilings on inspected new construction, don't see why it'd be different here.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

My vote: Not hack.

Here, i would have to use connectors with plastic bushings. i think you might want to nail plate somehow next to the box where that NM is less than 1 1/4 from the surface of the strip.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

3xdad said:


> My vote: Not hack.
> 
> Here, i would have to use connectors with plastic bushings. i think you might want to nail plate somehow next to the box where that NM is less than 1 1/4 from the surface of the strip.


I like your signature. Sounds like sage advice. :jester:


----------



## icraker (Dec 13, 2012)

Garbage.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks too damn good, it's a disgrace to hackworkmanship.

Try harder next time.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Not hack. I wouldn't have even bothered with the EMT. Just some staples right down the middle between the furring.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

The ceiling box needs to be 1/2" lower, to match the finished height of the rock.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> The ceiling box needs to be 1/2" lower, to match the finished height of the rock.


if you look closely at the picture or are familiar with those boxes you would notice the lip if the box is sitting 1/2" below the furring strips


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Is that one of those Romex brand boxes?


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

1 out of a 10:thumbsup:


----------



## OlSparky85 (Jan 16, 2014)

Not bad at all ive done the same but used a bushing at the end


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

What about bonding the pipe?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

ElectricZombie said:


> What about bonding the pipe?


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

ElectricZombie said:


> What about bonding the pipe?


Its a long tubular kick plate. I've never seen a kick plate bonded. 

However that is a good point.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

i would have just stapled it in the center of the 2x4's and called it a day...nothing wrong with it.just like running between strapping to me....


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

donselec said:


> i would have just stapled it in the center of the 2x4's and called it a day...nothing wrong with it.just like running between strapping to me....


the people i work with will find a way to run a screw through anything believe me


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Hippie said:


> the people i work with will find a way to run a screw through anything believe me


I have only ran into one situation so far where someone screwed something into my wires. It was a new home and the geek squad ran a 3" lag bolt into my wire while mounting a flat screen tv. After some head scratching and investigation, we removed the bolt, cut about 1" off, and put it right back in. Breaker held after that.

Some guys here talk about drywall screws in their wires like it happens every day. I also probably go a little overboard with nail plates too, but I dont see this happening much.


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I have only ran into one situation so far where someone screwed something into my wires. It was a new home and the geek squad ran a 3" lag bolt into my wire while mounting a flat screen tv. After some head scratching and investigation, we removed the bolt, cut about 1" off, and put it right back in. Breaker held after that. Some guys here talk about drywall screws in their wires like it happens every day. I also probably go a little overboard with nail plates too, but I dont see this happening much.


 So you left the damaged wire in the wall?


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

Double post


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

ElectricZombie said:


> So you left the damaged wire in the wall?


All we had to do was loosen the bolt less than a 1/4" and the breaker held fine. A nicked wire is much different than a damaged wire.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> A nicked wire is much different than a damaged wire.


That's signature material right there buddy! :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

8V71 said:


> That's signature material right there buddy! :whistling2: :laughing:


 I got another one floating around here that somebody turned into a signature line. Something about hacking up a in-ground splice and wrapping it up like a dog turd. 
:shifty:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> I got another one floating around here that somebody turned into a signature line. Something about hacking up a in-ground splice and wrapping it up like a dog turd.
> :shifty:


I remember reading that. Laughed my ass off. :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Every service electrician has some hack in him. The smart ones just don't talk about it. :whistling:


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> All we had to do was loosen the bolt less than a 1/4" and the breaker held fine. A nicked wire is much different than a damaged wire.




We'll how do you know it was nicked did you open up the wall and see it.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

ElectricZombie said:


> We'll how do you know it was nicked did you open up the wall and see it.


Nope. It was 5 o'clock on a Friday afternoon. Just as good as opening up the wall.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> All we had to do was loosen the bolt less than a 1/4" and the breaker held fine. A nicked wire is much different than a damaged wire.


its fine til they plug a space heater into the circuit and it burns thru inside the wall.. at least youll know where to look when you get the call back that their outlets arent working


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I know it seems stupid but that pipe needs to be grounded in some way, shape or form. It may provide protection from physical damage, but should that romex become damaged (very unlikely) and come in contact with the EMT that would become a big conductor. I sleeved a ground wire with a piece of EMT where it went up a wall from a transformer once to make it look nice and got knocked down. Inspector said either swap it out and use PVC or put a kenny clamp on one end to grab the ground wire. In your case if you used a metal box at the end it would be legit.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Steel studs don't have to be bonded, so why would this EMT sleeve (not a raceway) need to be bonded? It is just as likely for a fault to occur in a steel stud system behind drywall as this piece of EMT. Am I way off base with this thought?


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Steel studs don't have to be bonded, so why would this EMT sleeve (not a raceway) need to be bonded? It is just as likely for a fault to occur in a steel stud system behind drywall as this piece of EMT. Am I way off base with this thought?


You would be using gromets insulating the cable through all holes in the studs.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

robmac85 said:


> You would be using gromets insulating the cable through all holes in the studs.


What about when the cable is strapped down the side of the steel stud? Could not a 3" sheetrock screw from a careless drywaller pierce the sheath and pierce the insulation of the ungrounded conductor thus energizing the steel stud, and all drywall screws attaching the drywall to the steel stud, and to, perhaps, the T-bar bracket ceiling system that the top plate is attached to? 

Seems silly and far fetched, right? So is touching a metallic sleeve in a concealed wall. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Every service electrician has some hack in him. The smart ones just don't talk about it. :whistling:


I can't even remember the last time I did a 100% code compliant installation


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> What about when the cable is strapped down the side of the steel stud? Could not a 3" sheetrock screw from a careless drywaller pierce the sheath and pierce the insulation of the ungrounded conductor thus energizing the steel stud, and all drywall screws attaching the drywall to the steel stud, and to, perhaps, the T-bar bracket ceiling system that the top plate is attached to?
> 
> Seems silly and far fetched, right? So is touching a metallic sleeve in a concealed wall. :whistling2::whistling2:


Absolutely! Half the stuff we do is to prevent unlikely stuff from happening. Its all nonsence. I give the guy credit, if it wasnt getting inspected I think I would have just stapled up the wire and moved on hah.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

robmac85 said:


> I know it seems stupid but that pipe needs to be grounded in some way, shape or form. It may provide protection from physical damage, but should that romex become damaged (very unlikely) and come in contact with the EMT that would become a big conductor. I sleeved a ground wire with a piece of EMT where it went up a wall from a transformer once to make it look nice and got knocked down. Inspector said either swap it out and use PVC or put a kenny clamp on one end to grab the ground wire. In your case if you used a metal box at the end it would be legit.


yeah but what you're describing is a straight up code requirement. 250.64(E)


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> Steel studs don't have to be bonded, so why would this EMT sleeve (not a raceway) need to be bonded? It is just as likely for a fault to occur in a steel stud system behind drywall as this piece of EMT. Am I way off base with this thought?


The steel studs are bonded through the use of wrap around boxes. That's why an inspector will not approve a 2x4 screwed to a steel stud with a regular device box nailed onto it.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> The steel studs are bonded through the use of wrap around boxes. That's why an inspector will not approve a 2x4 screwed to a steel stud with a regular device box nailed onto it.


people do that?? thats pretty freakin hack... way more than an unbonded emt sleeve lol. by the way it passed inspection without even a question about it so im happy with it


----------

